

High Performance C Extensions for JRuby and Truffle - chrisseaton
http://www.chrisseaton.com/rubytruffle/cext/

======
jerven
This is really cool. Reading about jitting C code with graal on the jvm made
me think cool but no real world use. Glad to be proven wrong about this! and
see that it has real world use cases that are great.

It's also a nice idea for pypy to solve their issues with c extensions.

Graal has real potential to change the worlds ideas about jit and aot for high
perf code.

